# Tony Fisher's Impossible 1 x 5 x 5 Cuboid



## Tony Fisher (Apr 1, 2016)

This is my impossible fully functional correctly proportioned 1x5x5 Cuboid. It was made from a Floppy Cube and all work was done by hand.


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yep. Impossible. Except you are Tony Fisher!


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy April Fool's day! XD


----------



## Aussie (Apr 1, 2016)

I wanted so badly for this to be legit.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 1, 2016)

Aussie said:


> I wanted so badly for this to be legit.


What makes you think it isn't?


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 1, 2016)

It's either a really good puzzle or a really good fake video. Either way I'm impressed.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 2, 2016)

I think the April Fooling about this is the fact that you're fooled to think it's an April Fool because it's on April Fools' day when it isn't actually an April Fool


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 2, 2016)

Solve video. After a while I get used to the movement so I was able to go a bit faster.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 2, 2016)

O.O
This isn't April Fools day...


----------



## Berd (Apr 2, 2016)

I love doing this puzzle on sim!


----------



## G2013 (Apr 2, 2016)

wtf april fools or else????


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 2, 2016)

magnets


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's the full reveal. As well as entertaining people I really want to encourage them to think for themselves.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 4, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> Here's the full reveal. As well as entertaining people I really want to encourage them to think for themselves.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw17QYVnonM



So basically I was exactly right ^-^



YouCubing said:


> I think the April Fooling about this is the fact that you're fooled to think it's an April Fool because it's on April Fools' day when it isn't actually an April Fool


----------

